# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  تسريحات سهره للشعر الطويل

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


كيف الكل ؟

جبت اكمن تسريحة شعر حبيتهم وشفت الاقبال عليه اكتير اكبير 
بين النعومه ولفت الانتباه 
شوفوا الصور وحكولي رايكم 














*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا باريسيا حلوين كثير 

الاولى احلى شي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يسلمو الاخيره حلوه :SnipeR (51):

----------


## باريسيا

> شكرا باريسيا حلوين كثير 
> 
> الاولى احلى شي


*عيونك الاحلى 
العفو اخي حمود 
واهلا وسهلا فيك ؛ ولا تحرمنى من طلاتك*

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلمو الاخيره حلوه


*يسلم قلبك يارب 
الاحلى مرورك وطلتك 
اهلا وسهلا بعمورنا*

----------


## The Zain

[align=center]رهيب يا باريسيا....................
عم بضلك تتحفينا 
مشكوووووووووووووورة[/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا باريسيا
كلهم من الاخر

----------


## باريسيا

> [align=center]رهيب يا باريسيا....................
> عم بضلك تتحفينا 
> مشكوووووووووووووورة[/align]


*العفو 
ولو  ماقدمنى شي 
مرسي اكتير الك على مرورك وطلتك 
وردك الاكتر من رائع 
اتمنى دايماً حظورك وتواجدك بموضيعي*

----------


## باريسيا

> شكرا باريسيا
> كلهم من الاخر


*طلتك الاحلا حبوبه 
العفو 
واهلا وسهلا فيكـ*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

شكرا يا ملكه الاناقه  :Smile:

----------


## عُبادة

احلى واحدة


نظرتها غامضة و جذابة


مشكورة كثير

----------


## زينة

حلوين كتيييييييييييير 
يسلمو باريسيا عنجد كلك زوء  :Icon31:

----------


## ayhamco

_بصراحه كلهم حلوين 
يسلمو باريسا كلك زوء_

----------


## حلم حياتي

مشكورة على الزوق والجمال يا ملكة الاناقة في المنتدى

----------


## آلجوري

*[align=center]هلا يا باريسيا بعد ما صار عرس أختي 
بس يسلمو الثالثة أحلى شي بندبر حالنا بحفلة تانيه [/align]*

----------


## باريسيا

> شكرا يا ملكه الاناقه


*تسلميلي ياكل الزواء ورقة بالكلام 
حبيبت ألبي اهلا وسهلا*

----------


## باريسيا

> احلى واحدة
> 
> 
> نظرتها غامضة و جذابة
> 
> 
> مشكورة كثير


*هههههههههههههههههه عنجد انت جرياء 

ههه اهلين فيك*

----------


## باريسيا

> حلوين كتيييييييييييير 
> يسلمو باريسيا عنجد كلك زوء


*
اهلا وسهلا فيكي زنزون 
تسلميلي كلك زوء*

----------


## باريسيا

> _بصراحه كلهم حلوين 
> يسلمو باريسا كلك زوء_


*تسلملي الزوء لاهل الزوء 
منورني اخي*

----------


## باريسيا

> مشكورة على الزوق والجمال يا ملكة الاناقة في المنتدى


*مرسي اكتير خجلتيني 
عنجد مرسي على زوائك 
كبر راسي*

----------


## باريسيا

> *[align=center]هلا يا باريسيا بعد ما صار عرس أختي 
> بس يسلمو الثالثة أحلى شي بندبر حالنا بحفلة تانيه [/align]*


*
الله يسامحك وليش ماخبرتيني قبل الفرح 

كان احكيتلك بالتفصيل شو تعملي 
وببعتلك صور على كيف كيفك 

وحتى الميكب 

بس الله يسامحك 

أهرتيني 

والله واكنه الي 
الله يسامحك 

على العموم الجايات اكتر من الرايحات 

بس امانه هل المره بتخبريني قبل بوقت*

----------

